# Lug Nut Cap Removal Tool?



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

Could someone please provide me with the GM part # for the Lug Nut Removal Tool that is contained within the spare tire and jack kit of the GTO. I would like to have a spare tool so I don't have to keep digging the one out that came with the car. Thanks for any help


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Just hunted around the Fred Beans database -- and couldn't find it. Sorry.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Try putting the pull off tool in your glove box?*


----------



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

No, really want a spare but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

A flathead screwdriver works fine for me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*


CycloneGTO said:



No, really want a spare but thanks for the suggestion.

Click to expand...


Try calling >>>> Cleveland pick apart 1-866-236-5031.

This is the place where they get wrecked GTO's. Maybe they have one to sell.
Maybe the fellow who just wrecked his GTO on here by miss shifting can slide you his?? Look up the post and give him a PM?
Good luck...I'd hate to even price one at the dealer, unless your car didn't come with one??????? ::::if you get my meaning::::: 
*


----------

